# First smoked salmon - all black what happened?



## smokinmikey (Jun 5, 2017)

I did a dry rub of 2 -1 brown sugar and kosher salt, left in frig overnite. I have a Meco bullet charcoal smoker. Used red oak lump, started in chimney, poured in with coals piping hot. I put in two chunks of apple wood, fist size. Temp on thermometer was 250 or so. 45 min I pulled lid and fis were totally black, taste good though. Did I use too much wood ?

Thanks for any help.

Mike


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 5, 2017)

Did you rinse the salt and sugar off the fish prior to smoking it? 

250 is pretty hot smoke for salmon. At that pit temp the fish would be done closer to 20-25 minutes.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 5, 2017)

How soon after you added the charcoal and wood did you add the fish?


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 5, 2017)

I am guessing, but I'll bet you put the fish in straight out of the marinade and all wet and cold. When you put cold meat in a hot smoker, the smoke condenses A-La creosote. Rinse your fish and set it on a drying rack to form the pellicle and warm up a little bit.

Yea, I don't smoke salmon that hot either, unless I am grilling it like maple plank style or something. If you keep your temps < 200' ...more like 165' or so, you should have better results. Granted that's a lot easier said than done on a charcoal smoker and require a lot of finesse by making a chain or circle (possibly 2 rows) of briquettes and chips.


----------



## smokinmikey (Jun 5, 2017)

I rinsed the rub off and let it set for for 1 hour for the pellicle to form. I'll try again at a lower temp but I think I used way too much coal. Thanks


----------



## cmayna (Jun 13, 2017)

Yes, drop the temp by reducing the amount of charcoal.  You might also consider using Alder wood which is far more milder than oak for fish.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2017)

Browneyesvictim said:


> I am guessing, but I'll bet you put the fish in straight out of the marinade and all wet and cold. When you put cold meat in a hot smoker, the smoke condenses A-La creosote. Rinse your fish and set it on a drying rack to form the pellicle and warm up a little bit.
> 
> Yea, I don't smoke salmon that hot either, unless I am grilling it like maple plank style or something. If you keep your temps < 200' ...more like 165' or so, you should have better results. Granted that's a lot easier said than done on a charcoal smoker and require a lot of finesse by making a chain or circle (possibly 2 rows) of briquettes and chips.


This would be my answer too.

Plus one hour won't get a Pellicle by just setting around.

A couple hours in front of a fan can do it, since you don't have an Electric smoker. With an electric smoker you could just put it in the smoker awhile at 130° to 150° without Smoke to get your Pellicle.

So next time give it a couple hours in front of a fan after Brining & rinsing & drying.

Bear


----------



## gjd53 (Jun 14, 2017)

Newbie to this site here, but I smoke a lot of salmon, steelhead, halibut and tuna (and sturgeon when I can get it).

I strongly prefer a brine over a dry rub for fish. Dry rubs with sugar can unevenly caramelize or even burn, especially over charcoal.

My brine is one gallon water (distilled or filtered), 1 cup non-iodized salt, 1 cup white sugar and 1 cup brown sugar. Flavoring add-ins are optional - I never use them.

Cut fish fillets into 5 ounce* pieces.  Brine 12 hours. Do not rinse when removing fish from brine.

Place fish on racks set over newspaper on table in front of oscillating fan and run fan for 90 - 120 minutes to develop pellicle. If you have a lot of fish, use 2 fans. I don't flip mine over but some do.

Place into smoker (I use a Traeger). Smoke at 180 - 190 degrees over neutral wood (I use Alder).

Smoking time depends on outside temperature and your personal preference. I shoot for 145 - 150 internal temperature. Perhaps 5 or even 6 hours in a fully loaded Traeger? (I use a rib rack for 3 layers and can get a lot of fish in my Little Tex Traeger).

I smoke only fish I have caught myself and know it is fresh and has been safely handled. If you are smoking store-bought fish or warm water species (parasite risk) or have doubts about quality, go for 160 - which is too dry for my taste, but frequently recommended by the "food police".

*In my experience, cutting pieces over 5 - 6 ounces leads to a tough over-cooked exterior while you are waiting for the center of the piece to reach the desired internal temperature.

Cheers!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 15, 2017)

Like "Gjd53", I prefer Brining over Dry Rub:


> > *Smoked Salmon*
> >
> > *Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*


Bear


----------



## zeusmiester (Jun 22, 2017)

I smoke salmon steak ( have have a technique for rendering them virtually boneless ) when I smoke salmon fillet is such a waste. after the drying I brush with real maple syrup then redry and I get a very nice color without splotches. I do not use a rub either.


----------

